# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Why is my snake afraid of me?

## Dzyu's Mama

My Ball Python is about 2 feet long and lives in a 55 gallon tank.  While I'm beginning to understand that his home might be too large for him, he has never had a problem in the past. Last night, like a fool, I set my heat lamp down (it was off, but still hot).  It started smoking a bit, and my Dzyu flipped out.  He was acting as if he were trying to bite me.  I have never been bitten by him, and I'm pretty scared of the idea. Well today I tried to hold him a bit and he seemed really nervous.  I put him back in his tank and he was stretched out.  I waited a minute or so and started to pet him.  Then he slithered super fast into his log.  If snakes could run, this is what it would look like.  Why is my snake afraid of me?

----------


## Mindibun

I'm not sure anyone could answer this without a few more details. How long have you had the snake? Also, what is his housing arrangement like (in detail) and when was the last time he ate?

----------


## JeffFlanagan

Maybe he thinks you attacked him with the smoke.  Give him a little time alone to get over it.

Being bitten by a 2' BP isn't something to be scared of unless you have it near your eye.  
You'll barely feel it.  Even a bite from an adult only stings for thirty seconds or so, then maybe itches a little bit.

----------


## Freakie_frog

He is afraid of you for one reason...HE THINKS YOUR GOING TO EAT HIM..

to him you are a predator so until he learns you wont hurt him he may be a little ticky. Just move slow no fast movements and learn together each others attitudes. Trust me after awhile you be able to tell his different moods. 

As for getting bit it not bad.

----------


## Dzyu's Mama

Thanks to all who replied.  You have put me a bit more at ease.  I have had him for about 2 months or so.  When I first purchased him he was to be a pet for an after-school program that I run.  I no longer work at that site, so he came home with me.  He has been home with me for approximately 2-3 weeks now.  His home is 55 gallons, with coconut fiber as substrate.  I have a side mounted UTH and a 150 watt Ceramic Heat Emitter.  I use a glass bowl about 10-12 inches in diameter as a soaking dish.  He has a half-log as a hide.  Temperatures range from 78-88 from cool to warm side.  Humidity is between 45-50%.  It used to be more, but the ceramic heat emitter lowered it.  I have had the CHE for less than a week.  Hopefully the added details will help provide some insight into the situation.  Thanks again!!

----------


## bsd13

> Thanks to all who replied.  You have put me a bit more at ease.  I have had him for about 2 months or so.  When I first purchased him he was to be a pet for an after-school program that I run.  I no longer work at that site, so he came home with me.  He has been home with me for approximately 2-3 weeks now.  His home is 55 gallons, with coconut fiber as substrate.  I have a side mounted UTH and a 150 watt Ceramic Heat Emitter.  I use a glass bowl about 10-12 inches in diameter as a soaking dish.  He has a half-log as a hide.  Temperatures range from 78-88 from cool to warm side.  Humidity is between 45-50%.  It used to be more, but the ceramic heat emitter lowered it.  I have had the CHE for less than a week.  Hopefully the added details will help provide some insight into the situation.  Thanks again!!


The tank is probably too big for one so he feels overwhelmed and nervous. Either get him a smaller tank/tub or make that one really crowded with stuff so the snake feels like it has some security.

Side mounted UTH is pretty much pointless, unless your snake has somehow figured out how to stick to the side and absorb the heat. You should peel it off while it is warm (but unplugged) and reapply it to one end of the tank on the bottom. You should also get a thermostat and attach the UTH to it to help get the temps right. UTH's from what I know of them basically just start heating up and don't stop until they reach their max temps which can be far, far too hot. A thermostat will help you regulate this. You can pick a cheap one up for about $30.00.

The ceramic heat emitter isn't doing anything except sucking up humidity (which by the way at 45-50% is barely cutting it as it is). Get rid of the CHE. Ball pythons need belly heat, not overhead heat. If you want overhead heat get a 60 or 75 watt red night light. It'll give you both viewing opportunities when it is active as well as some heat. Just getting rid of the CHE will do wonders as far as humidity goes. The red light will kill it some, but not to the extent the che is.

Try to get your temps to be 88-92 on the "hot end" and a general ambient air temp of 80-85 elsewhere in the tank. It might take some messing with over time to get the temps right and to get your humidity between 50-60%.

Put hides on both ends of the tank. Don't make the snake choose between feeling secure or thermo-regulating its temperature. Give it what it needs regardless of what it wants to do. 

Also try covering the top with foil to help trap the humidity in the tank. If you've got a mesh screen on there a lot of moisture is slipping out through that screen.

Finally get some black construction paper and wrap it around his tank and cover all of the sides (I'd leave a maybe 1/8 of one side without covering so the snake isn't totally "in the dark" and you can check in on him). Try to leave him completely alone for a week or two except for changing his water. See if that doesn't help him to feel more secure and less threatened. 

All that being said I think the biggest issue could well be the size of the tank he is in and his inability to find security in it. I could be wrong, but 55 gallons is really big for a snake that is naturally acclimated to living in holes underground.

----------

